

Microsoft Tries to do a GitHub With Xbox like plugin for Visual Studio - dkd903
http://digitizor.com/2012/01/22/visual-studio-xbox/

======
agscala
This is something that I think we've all joked about at some point or another.
It's strange seeing that it is real now.

